# Looking for a couple of things..



## wearytraveler (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm looking for a mixing bowl similar to the attached but with a flat bottom.  I'd like the spout and vertical handle but I would rather have a flat bottom if it even exists.
I'm also looking for a flip cap bottle with a BB agitator for mixing TD. 
Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 8, 2017)

Missouri River Soap on youtube use flat bottomed pitchers and some unique containers in her soap room:  [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKSzOIPgjA4&t=277s[/ame]   

These links are under her video....

www.schoolmasters.com.

www.webstaurant.com.


I have that - in the largest size, and the smaller with the inside measuring gauge. Big one holds 5lbs batter that is used to fill two 2.5 lb molds. Smaller ones help me divide equally and quickly. I love them.  However, while empty they are not all that stable despite the heftier weight of them.  But when even partly filled, I've never had a problem.


----------



## earlene (Jan 8, 2017)

For mixing TD, I use a flip top plastic bottle I bought in the housewares department at Walmart and a stainless steel sinker I bought in the Fishing section of the Sporting Goods department (also at WalMart). 

The bottle looks something like this and cost 97 cents.  The sinkers came in a pack of 3 or 4 and I don't remember the cost, but it was minimal.  I tried finding stainless steel ball bearings, but no one in town had any.






If you want one with this kind of flip top, why not re-use one of your shampoo bottles or buy one to re-use?


----------



## Susie (Jan 9, 2017)

I saw these in Walmart and thought they could be a good idea for those bottles above to re-mix colorants once they have sat a while.  Would they?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LYSNBNH/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 9, 2017)

Susie said:


> I saw these in Walmart and thought they could be a good idea for those bottles above to re-mix colorants once they have sat a while.  Would they?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LYSNBNH/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20




I think as long as these balls can break up clotted protein powder, they might just as well can quick mix the colorants?!


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 9, 2017)

I go cheap, and get these mixing bowls from the Dollar Tree...
https://www.dollartree.com/Plastic-Mixing-Bowls-with-Handles-2-frac12-qt-/p185884/index.pro


----------



## Susie (Jan 9, 2017)

Stacyspy said:


> I go cheap, and get these mixing bowls from the Dollar Tree...
> https://www.dollartree.com/Plastic-Mixing-Bowls-with-Handles-2-frac12-qt-/p185884/index.pro



I bought those way back when.  They got really flimsy when hot.  I just did not trust them to move them.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 9, 2017)

Stacyspy said:


> I go cheap, and get these mixing bowls from the Dollar Tree...
> https://www.dollartree.com/Plastic-Mixing-Bowls-with-Handles-2-frac12-qt-/p185884/index.pro



Shoot! I've seen those in videos and always wanted to try them but our dollar stores don't have anything like that. 

How sturdy are they?  Do the handles wobble when the bowl is full?

ETA: Oh. Just saw Susie's comment.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 9, 2017)

I get nail polish mixing balls from Brambleberry and Nurture.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 9, 2017)

The most I put in them is about 1 1/2 lb of batter, so they may not be as sturdy when more full. I use them more for layering colors for say, a Clyde slide, so I'll have to defer to Susie's knowledge about the heat factor.  



lenarenee said:


> Shoot! I've seen those in videos and always wanted to try them but our dollar stores don't have anything like that.
> 
> How sturdy are they?  Do the handles wobble when the bowl is full?
> 
> ETA: Oh. Just saw Susie's comment.


----------



## wearytraveler (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and links.  lenarenee, those containers in her video look like what I might be interested in but I can't seem to find them in any of the links.  Do you have a direct product link?
I have tried one of those condiment bottles with the snap on cap and it failed one day during a shake to mix the TD and it took a while to clean the mess so that didn't work for me.  If I can't fine a flip cap bottle and agitator sold in a set then I'll look for a bottle of shampoo and get some of the nail polish balls as suggested.
Thanks again to all!


----------



## GingerL (Jan 9, 2017)

I have the bowl pictured in the OP's post and like it a lot. It does have a flat bottom, and it's non-existent skid - for my two lb. batches it works fine.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 9, 2017)

It isn't exactly the same as the pitcher in the video, but really similar 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UZCICJE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have this one and really like it:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PSD78Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm not sure how big you need the mixing bowl to be, but I picked up some that look exactly like this from Walmart a few months ago and paid $0.88/ea for them (not sure why the Walmart website is saying $5.17/ea; maybe in-store pricing is different?  They were found in the kitchen goods aisle).  They work great, but I typically make small batches of soap (20-24oz oils, which fits fine in one container).  Regardless, they are especially  handy when separating out batter for color.  If I had one complaint it's that the measurement markings have started to rub off but I suppose I shouldn't expect Le Creuset quality for $0.88.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Norpro-4-Cup-Plastic-Measuring-Cup/22861346


----------



## Susie (Jan 10, 2017)

dibbles said:


> It isn't exactly the same as the pitcher in the video, but really similar
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UZCICJE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



That looks really, really perfect for soapmaking!  I wish I had seen this before buying another bowl yesterday!


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 10, 2017)

wearytraveler said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions and links.  lenarenee, those containers in her video look like what I might be interested in but I can't seem to find them in any of the links.  Do you have a direct product link?
> I have tried one of those condiment bottles with the snap on cap and it failed one day during a shake to mix the TD and it took a while to clean the mess so that didn't work for me.  If I can't fine a flip cap bottle and agitator sold in a set then I'll look for a bottle of shampoo and get some of the nail polish balls as suggested.
> Thanks again to all!



No I don't,  and it's not easy site to search either. I'll get back to you if I find it.


----------



## SheLion (Jan 17, 2017)

Not exactly the same as in the video but these are from one of the links:
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/2927/measuring-cups.html

And from her other link, there are these:
http://schoolmasters.com/science/la...essories/liquid-measurement-set-set-of-3.html

and these (no handles on them but straight sided and a pour spout):
http://schoolmasters.com/science/lab-equipment/glassware-plasticware/basic-beaker-set-set-of-5.html

and paydirt! The pitchers in the video:
http://schoolmasters.com/science/catalogsearch/result/?cat=0&q=pitcher


----------

